# TTC second baby feeling hopeless



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello, I turned to Fertility friends a while ago after failing to conceive after 3.5 years. 

We were offered no help as I was over weight. I managed to conceive naturally and gave birth in April 2013. 

We have been desperate to have another child so our son isn't a only child. (I know this is selfish as some people haven't even got there 1at chance and we do have a baby already) 

I'm beginning to think it's not going to happen and that I should stop hoping it will. We have been TTC for 18
Months, in this time I have lost 4 stone and healthier than I have been before. I ovulate regularly bit I'm beginning to wonder if I can going through the change. I'm 35 and just be my luck that I am. 

Sorry I'm a bit down and maybe coming across negative. I'm very thankful for my little terror and wouldn't be without him.

Any advice would be great


----------



## Bellastella79 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey hope you're feeling a little better today xx

I completely understand how you're feeling, I'm in a very similar situation ( I have a son and we've been TTC no 2 for several years off and on.  I've only finally had pcos confirmed last year as the hospital didn't tell me 4 years ago that they thought I had it!) 

I try and stay positive but it can get hard not to feel so low, I think because we have 1 already we feel bad not only for ourselves but for them at the thought of them being an only child. 

I don't know where my fertility journey will go as I've only just had confirmation of diagnosis, we are at the early stages of treatment. I do know that since all this I am taking as much of my time with my little boy as possible... He's 10 this year and I feel like i wish I'd cherished more of his younger years xx

I wish you all the best and I'm here if you want to chat xx


----------



## nancy6ross (Apr 8, 2016)

Wishing1 said:


> Hello, I turned to Fertility friends a while ago after failing to conceive after 3.5 years.
> 
> We were offered no help as I was over weight. I managed to conceive naturally and gave birth in April 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi, you are so young, I'm sure it will happen. 18 month is not that long for TTC, you become healthier and it's good. Did you try fertility clinic abroad? 
I know I may sound like an old boring lady (I'm old anyway) but I know stress never helps in pregnancy business. 
I'm 59 and want to have a child, I have a daughter she is 26 and all her life she ask me for a sibling, but I divorce my daughter's father and got married again. 2nd husband never wanted children and never spend time with me or Rachel, we divorce after 5 years of marriage. For long time I was on my own, just me and daughter. Later Rachel left to Hungary to work at the hospital I felt very lonely. At this time I start go out with man from my work, we understand that all our lives we been looking for each other. I looking for a reproductive clinic and I believe I'm hopeless case.
Sweet I hope everything will go well in your life!


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Wishing 1, I know how you feeling also have one beautiful child 3.5 and haven't managed a second pregnancy. I can't get passed not having another child, I think if I don't push myself harder it will niggle me forever. Doing an iui this month for the last time then donor Ivf next on agenda. Keep positive


----------



## FJG (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, I know exactly how you feel.  I have a boy 3.5 and MC at 12w in Jan 15, no BFP since.  I am in utter dispair, i know stress doesn't help.  Now going to investigate the IVF route


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, in the same boat. No BFP for a sibling and a DP hesitates to start ivf x


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Found out today that my final IUI hasn't worked and also that my childminder is pregnant. It just gets better. The only thing is that I really do now know that I have exhausted my own eggs and it is defo time to move to donor eggs with an absolute certainty. Oh and it didn't help last night when my mother in law suggested I don't have a party for my upcoming 40th because it is such a big age. Cheers


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello everyone.... 

<----- bad person here forgot to check as I have moved and have no internet. 

I really hope you are doing ok, so sorry to hear your stories but kind of feel a bit happier I'm not alone. 

My dearest oldest friend who has a nearly 2 year old told me she's trying again and is feeling desperate as they have been trying for a while. 

I'm on the pee sticks at the moment ovulation is due at any time! 

I'm Not feeling too bad about it at the moment, my 3 year old is giving me hell at present!! Who would have thought wee could fly as far as he is making it! Anyway that's another story!

Good luck to you all and please keep in touch I promise to check more.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi wishing - just wanted to say fingers crossed. Also I swear by using preseed - I'm convinced that's what got us our dd! Easy to say but try to relax and enjoy your son- as soon as I did I fell pregnant! X


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi FoxGlove, 

Thank you for your words, I'm trying to relax which is why we moved as it was so stressful where we were. 

Fingers crossed it will happen soon 

Xx


----------

